# suche das ganz alte Rocky Logo



## zingel (22. August 2008)

wie der Titel schon sagt suche ich eine Grafik von einem alten Rocky Logo das von 81 bis ca. 88 an den Bikes klebte.

Wär super, wenn jemand so eins hätte, denn ich muss hier was restaurieren, das im letzten Jahr 25 Jahre alt geworden ist 

Grüsse aus der Schweiz!
Stef


----------



## zingel (22. August 2008)

so schaut's aus...






nur brauch ich's grösser und in Farbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SAgent (23. August 2008)

Hast du es schonmal bei bikeaction oder Rocky direkt probiert? Das Netz wirst du ja schon durchforstet haben.


----------



## zingel (23. August 2008)

Der Schweizer Importeur hatte keine und Rocky direkt erreicht man nicht übers Internet. Wie's ausschaut wird's aber auf privatem Wege klappen.


----------

